# Help! Sick goat!



## ehollenback (Jul 19, 2008)

One of my goats is sick and I'm afraid I'm going to lose him! He is acting very listless, just standing there. It happened very quickly. He won't eat. His eyes are closed. He has diarrhea and a fever. He appears to be shivering. All the other goats are acting normal. He looks a little bloated but hard to tell, he's always been a little chubby. The only diet change was that we got a load of bread and lettuce from a neighbor.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I'd go for a preemptive strike of B1, maybe even Penn?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Take his temp - is it normal, elevated, or sub-norm? If elevated, I'd consider the antibiotics, but if normal, no. Low temp is not good - hypothermic or dying goat. Definitely hit the Thiamine - can't hurt and may help. 

Most likely needed: Baking soda for tummy upset - lettuce and bread if he's not used to it will lead to an upset rumen balance (acid rumen). If he won't eat it on his own, make it into a paste ball and make him take it. The diarrhea, listlessness, shiver, and not eating, all point to that as the most likely problem. HTH.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

ehollenback said:


> this can be deadly for a rumen. all bacteria are killed by such a sudden change.
> i would give thiamine now. take his temperature. get lactated ringer to give him subcutaneous or contact a vet to get him hydrated again.
> shivering is because the rumen is not working anymore. get some cud from one of the other goats and give that to him to occulate the rumen with bacteria.


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

I'd also give him C&D antitoxin, 10cc orally and 10cc subQ


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

How much is a "load" of bread? I've heard that bread is bad for goats in anything more than small amounts. 

What about cleaning his gut out with Milk of Magnesia?

Clean him out and then restart his rumen with cud or probios.


----------



## crisco41 (Dec 18, 2008)

how do you start up with cud..from another goat, sorry for my ignorance


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I think when you take cud from another goat & give it to the sick goat is what fishead is talking about but he'll answer back.

ehollenback, have you tried the thiamine or Vit. B yet? How's the little guy doing tonight? Any changes? I hope for the better! Can you get him to drink or eat anything?Maybe some electrolyte water?


----------



## Loda Farm (Mar 5, 2006)

Actually it sounds just like what I battling with 2 of my goats now. Turns out to be coccidia which my vet gave me SMZ for. It is working well for both of them.

Laura


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Laura, I never thought of that but I bet you could be right? It's so hard to tell when it's someone else's goat & your not there. I hope they get it figured out soon cause I'll worry about the poor little guy.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

How old is this goat? I'd lean more toward the "treat" as culprit depending on much he got.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

How is this goat doing? Do you have some probitic or yogurt?


----------



## jaytori220 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hows your goat today?


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Worrying for the goat. Update us when you can.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

One other question - is he urinating normally? Usually don't see diarrhea with UC, but he could have more than one problem going on. Yes, could be cocci - a shock to the system can bring on a cocci break, but I am leaning more to the treats being the problem. If you are going to steal a cud, make sure you wear padded gloves and try not to get bitten!!! Those molars can be sharp (don't ask me how I know....).


----------

